# Warum auf die 1D gewechselt ?



## Frank (27. März 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

[OT]





> oder eben das Canon 180er



kann ich daraus jetzt entnehmen, dass du schon auf Canon umgestiegen bist. [/OT]


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*

[OT]Du kannst, 

Hab von der Alpha 700 zuerst auf die 40D und dann auf die 1D MkII gewechselt.
Habe das ganze Minolta/Sony Equipment verkauft und mit dem Erlös dann eben Kostenneutral auf Canon gewechselt.

Mein jetziges Equipment:
1D MkII
Sigma 150/2.8 Makro
100-400L
1.4 II Extender
430 II Blitz
Fernauslöser

Anstehend (in dieser Reihenfolge):
24-105/4 L
50/1.4 oder 50/1.8
85/1.8
180/3.5 Makro entweder Canon oder Sigma

Winkelsucher + Stativ Uniloc Major System 1600 (wird meine nächste Anschaffung) für Makros, die mir im Moment sehr am Herzen liegen.[/OT]


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*

[OT] Hallo Helmut, und wie bist du mit deiner neuen Ausstattung im Vergleich zur Alten zufrieden ? Einen Wechsel auf die 50 D wolltest du nicht ? Und die 5D Mark II noch zu teuer ? [/OT]


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2009)

Servus Ralf

Ich mach mal ein neues Thema auf ........

Warum bin ich auf die 1D MkII umgestiegen 

Die 40D ist eine Super-Cam, bis auf die weniger Pixel 10MP zu 15MP der 50D, steht sie gleichwertig da . Wenn man jetzt den Preis noch in Betracht zieht ...... und sie werden beide parallel noch hergestellt.

Eines der Manko`s gegenüber der 1D ist das AF-Modul.

Bei der 40/50D wird der Zentrale-Sensor nur bis Anfangs-Blende 5.6 aktiv.

Soll heißen, mein 100-400 L hat bei 400mm eine Anfangsblende von 5.6, mit 1.4II-Konverter werden aus den 5.6 > 8.0. Resüme, der AF funktioniert nicht mehr.
Da gibt es aber einen Trick: abkleben der letzten drei Kontakte am Konverter.
Dadurch wird der Cam vorgegauckelt, es ist ein Objektiv montiert mit einer Anfangsblende von 5.6.

Leider wird der AF aber dann so träge/langsam, wegen der fehlenden Lichtstärke (Physisch bleibt es bei Blende 8), daß es leider kein Vergnügen war mit dem AF zu arbeiten.

Bei der 1D hingegen wird der Zentrale AF-Sensor noch bis Anfangs-Blende 8.0 aktiv. Heißt ich konnte trotz Konverter = dann 560mm Brennweite noch mit dem AF arbeiten.

Abgesehen von den anderen Vorzügen der 1D (100% Sucher, 8,5 Bilder/Sek., 47 AF-Felder, Verschluß für 150.000 Auslösungen gebaut, 2 Kartenschächte (parallelles schreiben auf beide Karten), alles abgedichtet, aber dafür als Minus-Punkt anzuführen, sehr schwer und sehr groß) ist die 1D halt eine Profi-Cam.

Ich habe sie gebraucht von einem Arbeitskollegen um € 1000.- mit 70.000 Auslösungen erstanden.

Noch zu erwähnen wäre, daß die 1D MkII durch die 1D MkIIn ersetzt wurde und diese wieder durch die 1D MkIII. Ich besitze also eigentlich eine "Alte" Cam mit 8MP, die aber jeden Cent und jedes Gramm wert ist und mit der es eine Freude macht Bilder zu "schießen".

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir eine Antwort auf deine Frage geben


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Warum auf die 1D gewechselt ?*

Hi Helmut,

ich bin ja mal gespannt was Frank und Conny dazu sagen ...


Ist dies richtig und kommst du damit klar ?:

- Dateihandling beim Löschen ist nicht ok (wenn auf beide Karten geschrieben wird) 
- Zwei verschiedene Kartenformate 
- Kein AF bei LiveView 

Wenn du nicht so ein günstiges Angebot bekommen hättest, wärst du dann trotzdem bei der Marke geblieben oder wäre auch die Nikon D300 was für dich gewesen ?

Welche Objektive nutzt du mit deiner neuen Cam ?


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Warum auf die 1D gewechselt ?*

 die Conny weiß das schon lange, wenn ich damit gemeint bin 

Und Helmut, Du hast vergessen, dass es eben eine Vollformat-Kamera ist. Mit allen Vorteilen und außer Preis keinen Nachteilen.
Mein Mann hetzt auch schon, dass es bei mir nicht die Frage ist ob, sondern lediglich wann eine solche kommt.:crazy
AF gibt es bei LiveView und DSLR eh nicht. Ist aber bei Makros kein Problem, da die Lupenfunktion im Manuel-Betrieb jedem AF überlegen ist.


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Warum auf die 1D gewechselt ?*

Servus Conny, Servus Ralf

Kleine Berichtigung:
Die 1D MkII hat noch kein LiveView, erst ab der 1D MkIII gibts den.

@ Conny: 1D MkII ist keine Vollformat Cam, Cropfaktor 1,3 (Sensorformat APS-H: 30,2 mm × 16,7 mm, Seitenverhältnis ca. 16:9). Die Vollformat Cams heißen 1Ds MkI - III oder 5D/MkII.


> Mein Mann hetzt auch schon, dass es bei mir nicht die Frage ist ob, sondern lediglich wann eine solche kommt


Egal wann, sie ist eine Wucht, aber leider sehr schwer.

@ Ralf:


> Dateihandling beim Löschen ist nicht ok (wenn auf beide Karten geschrieben wird)


Ich schreibe auf beide Karten (SanDisc: CF Extreme III 4Gb/ SDHC Ultra II 4Gb) RAW + JPG und habe noch keine Probs gehabt. Lösche aber prinzipiell nur am PC, also nicht in der Cam.



> Wenn du nicht so ein günstiges Angebot bekommen hättest, wärst du dann trotzdem bei der Marke geblieben oder wäre auch die Nikon D300 was für dich gewesen ?


Ich war für alles offen, nur Canon hat insofern die __ Nase vorne gehabt: 
Die Objektive sind günstiger und fast immer verfügbar, als von Nikon.
Ich meine jetzt nicht die untere Preisregion .
Beispiel:
Canon 100-400/4.5-5.6 L IS USM  € 1399.-
Nikon 200-400/4 G IF-ED VR  € 5898.-

Jetzt könnte man sagen das Nikon ist Lichtstärker, o.k., aber um diesen Preis 

Bei den Body`s nehmen sie sich nichts. Auch preislich net viel.

Meine derzeitigen Objektive:
100-400 L
Sigma 150/2.8 Makro


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Warum auf die 1D gewechselt ?*

 da habe ich wohl diesen kleinen Buchstaben übersehen  Entschuldige!

Zum LiveView kann ich noch ergänzen, dass ich mich am Anfang damit sehr schwer getan habe. Aber erst der Wunsch, bei den Makros wirklich genau da die Schärfenebene zu haben, wo ich sie hin haben möchte, brachte den Durchbruch. Da ich nun auch manuell Belichten kann, war der Rest einfach. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Laptop anschliesen und dann bin ich wirklich am Ziel


----------



## Frank (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Warum auf die 1D gewechselt ?*

Hallo Helmut,

das hört sich alles sehr gut an! 

Ich hätte auch lieber gehabt, das man bei der 50D weniger an der Pixelschraube dreht, dafür aber ein wenig mehr am Rauschverhalten macht ... 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass dieser elendige Pixelwahn endlich mal ein Ende findet, aber solange es Abnehmer gibt ...

Einen kleinen Zusatz hätte ich noch zu deiner 1D:


> Heißt ich konnte trotz Konverter = dann *560mm Brennweite* noch mit dem AF arbeiten.


Bei einem Vollformat Sensor wäre dies auch richtig, da es sich bei der 1D MkII aber noch um eine "CropCam" handelt, hast du umgerechnet aufs Kleinbild beim 100 - 400 mm mit Konverter eine Brennweite von ca. 180 - 730 mm. 

Hast du eigentich schon ein paar Bilder parat??


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Warum auf die 1D gewechselt ?*

Servus Frank

Testbilder von Heute:

     

   

1.Bild 100-400 + 1,4 = 560mm
2.Bild 100-400 = 400mm
3.Bild 100-400 = 300mm
4.Bild 100-400 = 200mm
5.Bild 100-400 = 100mm
Alle Billder mit Stativ + Fernauslöser

   
Vergleich 560mm versus 400mm gecroppt

   
1.Bild 100-400 + 1,4 = 560mm
2.Bild 100-400 = 400mm
Beide Bilder vom Stativ ohne Fernauslöser

   
Making off

Bonusbilder:
     
Freihand


----------

